
What’s the Best Exercise? - jenningsjason
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/17/magazine/mag-17exercise-t.html?_r=1&pagewanted=all
======
raghav1331
I read through it. Pretty intersting. Running up stairs combines High
Intensity Training and squat.

~~~
swombat
It doesn't really provide the progressive weight increases of barbell squats,
and doesn't work your back muscles and arms like a proper squat, but if you're
only going to do one exercise (which is a stupid restriction, mind you), it's
probably not a bad choice.

------
cincinnatus
I'm guessing nobody clicked through because it is on nytimes.com...

